# Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe :-)



## Vortilion (17. Januar 2012)

*Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Schönen guten Tag liebe Community,

ich besitze zur Zeit einen 19" Fujitsu Siemens T19AA. So langsam wird es Zeit für was Neues, etwas Größeres.

Die Frage ist ob ich bei einem TN Pabel bleiben sollte. Ich meine ich hatte ja bis jetzt immer nur TN und gestört hat es mich aucht sonderlich.

Ich sitze eigentlich immer gerade vor dem Monitor. Schaue keine Filme am PC (ausser ab und zu Youtube Videos)

Ansonsten sind meine Prioritäten wie folgt verteilt.

60 % Games
30 % Internet
10 % Office & Co

Momentan spiele ich Spiele wie DeusEx Human Revolution, The Witcher II, Skyrim, warte auf Diablo 3 und ab und zu mal nen Shoter.

Hatte mir folgende TN Modelle mal rausgesucht.

IIyama Prolite B2475HDS-B1
Samsung Syncmaster S24A450MW LED
ASUS VS248H
ASUS VG236HE
Benq XL2420T

oder sollte man den Umstieg auf ein IPS Panel versuchen ? Hab ein wenig Sorge wegen dem IPS - Glitzern

Da wären dann der Dell U2312HM und der Dell U2412M interessant.
Da stellt sich nur die Frage was mehr Sinn macht. 16:9 oder 16:10 Format ???

Ich will einfach nen Monitor wo ich ohne Probleme jegliche Art von Spielen zocken kann, wo ich beim Internetsurfen keine Sonnenbrille wegen der Helligkeit brauche und auch keine zu schlechte Ausleuchtung bei dunklen Bildern habe.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja etwas behilflich sein.


PS. Ich überlege ob 24" wirklich die richtige Größe ist oder ob ich mit 23" oder 22" besser fahre. Sitze ca. 60-80 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Das IPS-Glitzern ist ein Fall für sich. Die einen sehen es, die anderen nicht. Auch sind nicht alle Monitore davon betroffen. 
Unsere CAD-Abteilung im Büro setzt seit ein paar Monaten auf den Dell U2412M. Mein Job war es, die Monitore aufzubauen und einzustellen.
Ein IPS-Glitzern ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Auch hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner beschwert.

Zum Panel:

Geschmackssache! Bei deinen Anforderungen würde ein TN-Panel jedoch völlig reichen. 

Zum Format:

16:9 ist das gängige Format. Dadurch musst du keine Abstriche beim Sichtfeld machen. 

Zur Größe/Abstand:

Hier ist ein 24" vollkommen ok! 


Zu den Monitoren:

Wenn IPS, dann den Dell U2312HM. Dieser hat ein 16:9-Format und bietet einige Verbesserungen gegenüber seinen großen Bruder. 
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM

Bei TN wird es da schon schwieriger.

Der BenQ XL2420T ist im Grunde ein guter Monitor. Allerdings hat BenQ hier scheinbar Probleme mit der Fertigung. Einige Nutzer berichten von schweren Mängeln wie schiefe Panels. 
Technisch spricht nichts gegen den Monitor. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir diese Geräte empfehlen:

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Damit kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## Vortilion (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Ich glaube ein Freund hatte mal vor kurzem den Dell U2412M

Ihn hat es gestört das er die Helligkeit für Office arbeiten auf ca 20% stellen musste, diese Einstellung aber bei Spielen nicht wirklich schöne Farben erzeugte. Un immer wieder im Menü umzustellen ist ja auch ein wenig Mühsam.

Du meinst als auch das für meinen Anforderungen ein 16:9 Display besser wäre als ein 16:10 ?


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *



> Du meinst als auch das für meinen Anforderungen ein 16:9 Display besser wäre als ein 16:10 ?


Jop! 16:9 ist weiter verbreitet. Auch bei den Spiele-Herstellern.


----------



## Vortilion (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Also müsste ich mir mal 

den Dell U2312HM 

den Iiyama E2475HDS

den Asus VS248H

und den Benq XL2420T

bestellen und miteinander vergleichen. Meine Frau bringt mich um 

In einem Test bei Prad zum Dell U23212HM steht 

Der Leuchtdichtebereich reicht von ca. 110 cd/m² bis etwa 340 cd/m². Für helle Räume sind somit genügend Reserven nach oben vorhanden. Die minimal erreichbare Helligkeit von etwas mehr als 110 cd/m² ist jedoch deutlich zu viel zum Arbeiten in abgedunkelten Räumen. Auch beim nächtlichen Arbeiten bei normaler Zimmerbeleuchtung ist dieser Wert noch zu hoch und kann zu einer Überanstrengung der Augen bis hin zu Kopfschmerzen führen. Wer auch abends oder nachts am PC ohne Umgebungsbeleuchtung sitzt, wird die zu spüren bekommen. Um diesen Umstand zu beheben ist stets auf eine ausreichende Umgebungshelligkeit zu achten.

Hmmm also kann ich mit diesem Monitor eigentlich nicht in einem komplett dunklen Raum spielen ? es muss also immer genügend Raumlicht vorhanden sein?

Ist das bei den anderen Modellen auch der Fall ?

Zwischen zweien zu entscheiden ist ja schon nicht so einfach aber zwischen Vieren ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## euleneddy (18. Januar 2012)

Bezüglich der Helligkeit hatte ich auch Bedenken. Guckst du hier: klick


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Wobei ich bei meinem Dell (u2311h) eine leichte Fettschicht bei helleren Farben (Weiß, Grau) schon wahrnehme.

Auch wen du nur spielst, würde ich immernoch auf ein IPS Panel setzen, bin auch von einem 19" Iiyama auf einen 23" Dell umgestiegen, und man merkt durchaus einen Unterschied von TN zu IPS Panel. Und das die IPS langsamer in der Reaktion sein sollen, fällt kaum auf.


----------



## Vortilion (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Ein Kumpel meint nur das Ihn es gestört das er die Helligkeit für Officearbeiten auf ca 20% stellen musste, diese Einstellung aber bei Spielen nicht wirklich schöne Farben erzeugte. Udn immer wieder im Menü umzustellen ist ja auch ein wenig Mühsam.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *



Vortilion schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel meint nur das Ihn es gestört das er die Helligkeit für Officearbeiten auf ca 20% stellen musste, diese Einstellung aber bei Spielen nicht wirklich schöne Farben erzeugte. Udn immer wieder im Menü umzustellen ist ja auch ein wenig Mühsam.


 
Jeder Mensch empfindet die Helligkeit und die Farben bei Monitoren anders. 

Ich stell meine Monitore immer mit einer Blu-Ray ein. Die läuft im Hintergrund vor sich hin. Gut geeignet dafür ist Inception oder einer der Transformers-Filme. Gerade die Action-Sequenzen sind da ein Farbfeuerwerk.


----------



## Wanderer (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Falls du bereit bist, ein bissl mehr auszugeben, dann ist der Eizo FlexScan EV2335W sicherlich das beste, was du für 350 Euro bekommen kannst.

Er hat das gleiche Panel wie der Eizo Foris FS2332-BK und ist bildtechnisch wesentlich besser als all die Dell-Monitore.
(Hier der Test zum Foris FS2332: klack, vom Gehäuse und der Ausstattung (Anschlüsse, Standfuß) abgesehen ist es der gleiche Monitor, der Foris hat noch EIZO EasyPIX dabei, mit dem eine Hardwarekalibrierung möglich ist, deshalb der Mehrpreis gegenüber dem EV2335).
Der Standfuß des EV2335W ist auch genial: der Monitor lässt sich auf dem Standfuß fast um 360 Grad drehen, das Panel ist um 25 Grad kippbar und eine Pivot-Funktion ist auch integriert.


----------



## Vortilion (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Das Geld spielt dabei nicht die große Rolle. 350 Euro kann ich schon ausgeben. Wobei auch dem Eizo das sogenannte PWM-Flimmern nachgesagt wird. Und der soll auch Spieletauglich sein? Kann noch jeman anderes etwas über den Eizo sagen?


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Ich kenn Eizo nur als Monitor für professionelle Bild und Videobeabeitung bzw. als CAD-Monitor. 

Zum PWM-Flimmern kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich persönlich würde jedoch beim Schwerpunkt "Gaming" nicht auf Eizo setzen.


----------



## Vortilion (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Es wird einfach nicht einfacher

Asus VS248H
Samsung S24A350HS
Iiyama Prolite E2475-HDS
Dell U2312HM

Möchte eigentlich nur zwei bestellen und dann miteinander vergleichen und nicht vier. Habe dann aber Sorge das genau die zwei die ich nicht teste besser wären als die anderen 2


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Ich würd´s so machen! 

Asus VS248H
Samsung S24A350HS
Iiyama Prolite E2475-HDS
Dell U2312HM


----------



## Vortilion (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

den U2412M musste ich auch ca. 30 Helligkeit stellen damit ich angenehm arbeiten konnte. Bei Spielen war das wieder zu dunkel. Hatte aber nicht immer Lust hin und her zu stellen. Ausserdem hatte ich glaube ich leicht brennende Augen durch das IPS Glitzern.

Meinst Du man kann es mit dem U2312HM dennoch probieren oder sollte ich dann direkt bei TN bleiben ?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Mhm, in dem Fall würde ich vom Dell abraten, und den ASUS sowie den iiyama nehmen. Scheinbar reagierst du extrem empfindlich auf das Glitzern. Da ist ein TN-Panel die besser Wahl.


----------



## Vortilion (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Ich habe die Hoffnung gehabt das man sich an das IPS Glitzern gewöhnen könnte. Viellicht braucht man einfach nur 14 Tage bis sich die Augen umgewöhnt haben. Oder eher nicht ?


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier, das stimmt schon. 

Aber wenn deine Augen wirklich davon zu tränen anfangen, dann wäre das für mich ein absolutes KO-Kriterium. Gesundheit geht vor Bildqualität.  

Du kannst den Dell gerne probieren. Technisch spricht ja nichts gegen ihn.


----------



## Vortilion (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Samsung S24A300B und dem S24A350HS ?


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Am Panel und den Anschlüssen. 

Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H



> Diagonale: 24"/61cm • Auflösung: 1920x1080 • *Helligkeit: 250cd/m²* • Kontrast: keine Angabe • *Reaktionszeit: 2ms* • Blickwinkel: 170°/160° • Panel: TN+Film • *Anschlüsse: VGA, HDMI* • Besonderheiten: LED-Backlight • Stromverbrauch: 27W (typisch), 0.3W (Standby)


 
Samsung SyncMaster S24A300B



> Diagonale: 24"/61cm • Auflösung: 1920x1080 • *Helligkeit: 300cd/m²* • Kontrast: 1000:1 • *Reaktionszeit: 5ms* • Blickwinkel: 170°/160° • Panel: TN+Film • *Anschlüsse: VGA, DVI* • Besonderheiten: LED-Backlight • Stromverbrauch: 27W (typisch), 0.3W (Standby)


----------



## Vortilion (4. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir gestern noch schnell den Asus VS248H für 138 € statt 177 € bei Alternate bestellt. Ist ein sehr guter Preis wie ich finde. Jetzt noch überlegen ob ich mir denn Iiyama und den Dell noch dazubestellen soll oder den Samsung. Der hat irgendwie überall gute Bewertungen erhalten. Wieso wird der eigentlich so selten empfohlen wenn es um 24" TN Displays geht?

Ist der Iiyama E2475-HDS und der B2475-HDS von der Technik völlig gleich ? Unterschied ist nur die Höhenverstellbarkeit und Pivot ?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Wenn du mal die anderen Threads durchschaust, wirst du sehen das ich den ASUS oft empfehle. 

Nein sind sie scheinbar nicht. Beim B haben sich Leute über Schlieren beschwert. Beim E bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Vortilion (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Ich habe den Dell U2312HM heute bekommen. Bin eigentlich auch zufriden nur leider habe ich in der rechten unteren Ecke einen deutlichen Lichthof.
In Spielen oder Filmen mit dunklen Abschnitten sieht man das doch schon deutlich. Schade. Ansonsten keine Pixelfehler und kein Brummen.

Mal schauen wann der Asus und der Iiyama geliefert werden.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *



> Bin eigentlich auch zufriden nur leider habe ich in der rechten unteren Ecke einen deutlichen Lichthof.


Sollte man via RMA regeln können.


----------



## Vortilion (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

RMA ???

Heute sind der Asus und der Iiyama angekommen. Werde heute Abend mal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Jop, RMA.
Rücksendenummer

Vergiss nicht uns ausgiebig zu berichten.


----------



## Vortilion (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Jo das werde ich sicher tun, aber der Asus oder der Iiyama müssen mich schon richtig überzeugen. Die Verarbeitung von dem Dell ist schon sehr gut. Und wenn ich dann noch einen ohne so große Lichthöfe erwische könnte das mein neuer Monitor werden.


----------



## Vortilion (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Also der Asus ist schon wieder eingepackt. Sah am Anfang ganz gut aus aber dann leider 2 Pixelfehler festgestellt. Ausserdem habe ich gemerkt das ich doch eine Höhenverstellbarkeit benötige.
Somit habe ich jetzt noch den Dell und Iiyama im Direktvergleich.

Der Iiyama schein im ganzen heller zu sein. Die Farben sind beim Dell natürlicher. Eigentlich gefällt mir der Dell nen Tuck besser, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mich auf lange Zeit an das IPS Glitzern gewöhne.
Schwierige Entscheidung.

Ich finde aber auch im ganzen Netz keine Farbeinstellungen für den Iiyama.

Die Farben beim Dell sind einfach kräftiger machen aber das Bild insgesamt dadurch auch dunkler.


----------



## Hatuja (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Ich hatte mir den Dell2412m bestellt gehabt, der ja auch dies billig IPS-Panel hat. Ich dachte dann auch, an das glitzern gewöhne ich mich. Aber die Probleme, dass mir die Augen brannten wurden nicht besser und so nach ca. 3 Stunden bekam ich dann noch heftige Kopfschmerzen. Halbe Stunde Augen zu gemacht und Kopfschmerzen weg. Mit dem alten Monitor (TN) weitergearbeitet, keine Probleme gehabt, wieder den Dell angeworfen, sofort wieder brennende Augen und kurze Zeit später Kopfschmerzen!
Ich habe es knapp 3 Wochen versucht, aber den Monitor dann dank Amazon doch noch zurücksenden können.
Ich habe dann auch im Internet recherchiert. Dabei bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass das Eye-Strain allerdings auch von der LED-Beleuchtung kommen kann. Soll wohl durch die deutlich schnellere Ein- und Ausschaltzeit der LEDs kommen (schneller als man normalerweise bewusst wahrnimmt), was aber gerade bei niedriger Helligkeit die Augen belasten soll.
Ich denke nicht, dass man sich daran gewöhnen kann!!!

So ist mein Problem jetzt, einen 16:10 Monitor zu finden, der ein TN Panel hat und möglichst noch mit LCDs beleuchtet wird! <- Seeeeehr schwierig! Oder gar unmöglich?


----------



## Vortilion (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Ich habe denn Dell jetzt auch zum zurückschicken fertig gemacht. Das Risiko ist mir einfach zu groß. Dafür habe ich den Asus wieder ausgepackt 

Der Asus und der Iiyama nehmen sich von den Farben usw nicht wirklich viel und der Asus war 50 Euro billiger als der Iiyama.

Somit überlege ich gerade ob ich den Iiyama auch zurückschicke und den Asus trotz des einen Pixelfehlers behalte.

Wieder schwierige Entscheidung denn der Pixelfehler ist bei jeder farbe sichtbar. Befindet sich zwar fast unten rechts in der Ecke aber beim Internetdurchforsten fällt er natürlich trotzdem auf.

Vor allem wenn man weiss wo er ist 

Wie wäre es denn mit diesem Monitor für Dich ?

Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW 60,9 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Hatuja (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Monitor ? TN oder IPS ? 16:9 oder 16:10 ? Benötige Hilfe *

Ja, von dem Samsung hatte ich auch schon einen bei mir stehen. Aber wie auch einige bei Amazon bemängeln, summt das Netzteil in einem sehr unangenehmen Ton bei einer Helligkeit von bei mir unter 96%. Zum arbeiten ist ist er aber erst bei einer Helligkeit von unter 60% angenehm und da fielen mir dann schon fast die Ohren ab...


----------



## Verox (12. Februar 2012)

U2312 hab 2 und nichts auszusetzen. Höchstens dass er beim zocken zu dunkel,im Standard ist... Dann schraub ich beide rauf un gut is.


----------

